# Brass .308 ...............



## rdabpenman (Nov 3, 2020)

Winchester Rifle Cartridge Twist Action that accepts a Cross style refill. 
Used actual casings and a real bullet for the nib.

Les

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Gdurfey (Nov 3, 2020)

well darn, that is really cool. And since I sold the .308 and have some brass, hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm. Gorgeous as always, but this one has a different type of "ah hah" factor than some of your others. Not saying better, just different. Thanks for sharing Les!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Nov 3, 2020)

Awesome as always

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## The100road (Nov 3, 2020)

So cool

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Maverick (Nov 3, 2020)

I like it. Did you put any kind of finish on it or leave it au naturale?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Nov 3, 2020)

That’s freaking awesome!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 3, 2020)

Most awesome! Right on target! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Nov 3, 2020)



Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Nov 3, 2020)

Nice grouping.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Nov 4, 2020)

Maverick said:


> I like it. Did you put any kind of finish on it or leave it au naturale?




I applied 6 coats of brass lacquer.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Nov 4, 2020)

Nice. Don't carry that one through the airport security line tho.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------

